
Math and Recursion = Art - javinpaul
http://koaning.io/fluctuating-repetition.html
======
dozzie
So, Art - Math = Recursion, and Art - Recursion = Math. Now try to remove
Recursion from Mona Lisa and see what Math you'll get.

Please don't use equals sign unless you know what it means.

